# Venison  Pastrami Loaf



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 20, 2022)

Thanks Carlo 

 tallbm
 for getting me through this.  It is as good as you said.  Think whip up some of Jeff's mash cauliflower and some green beans to go with.  This would also work well with Beef.


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 20, 2022)

Looks awesome, I love meat loaf! I have never heard of Venison pastrami Loaf, some pretty amazing things here. I would love to be able to taste that, very cool!


----------



## tallbm (Jan 20, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Thanks Carlo
> 
> tallbm
> for getting me through this.  It is as good as you said.  Think whip up some of Jeff's mash cauliflower and some green beans to go with.  This would also work well with Beef.
> ...


Ooooooh man that looks good!!! You will have some amazing meals, wraps, etc. with that stuff!
Yeah there is nothing stopping someone from buying 80/20 beef and making this.  It would be simple and has that amazing flavor.




bauchjw said:


> Looks awesome, I love meat loaf! I have never heard of Venison pastrami Loaf, some pretty amazing things here. I would love to be able to taste that, very cool!





 bauchjw
 this is really sandwich meat rather than a meat loaf.  The "loaf" comes in as it is formed as a "loaf" to smoke.  The smoking process is the same that you use for doing sausage.

So if u ever decide to make it understand that you are making sandwich meat that would be better sliced instead of a meat loaf type dish.

You could also just stuff this into big fibrous casings and smoke to make a more bologna/summer sausage type look.  Forming into a loaf gives you slices that are more of a traditional pastrami loaf and you avoid the hassle of having to stuff into a casing :D


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 20, 2022)

tallbm said:


> .
> 
> bauchjw
> this is really sandwich meat rather than a meat loaf.  The "loaf" comes in as it is formed as a "loaf" to smoke.  The smoking process is the same that you use for doing sausage.
> ...


Haha! Well, that’s embarrassing! Learned something new though! If I decide to make it I’ll be sure not to serve it to my family with mashed potatoes and gravy when my kids get older I’ll start learning sausage. I’ll definitely try it then! Awesome job, thank you!


----------



## tallbm (Jan 21, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Haha! Well, that’s embarrassing! Learned something new though! If I decide to make it I’ll be sure not to serve it to my family with mashed potatoes and gravy when my kids get older I’ll start learning sausage. I’ll definitely try it then! Awesome job, thank you!


hahaha nothing to be embarrassed about :) 
Just didnt wanting you making it and ending up with something other than what you expected lol.

This is a great entry smoke into the world of sausage and formed sandwich meat. Like 

 BrianGSDTexoma
 mentioned, you could just buy 80/20 ground beef and do this. No need for grinders or stuffers or anything. But you do have to walk the temp up properly. 

Having a slicer would be nice but you could hand slice and have slightly thicker cuts no problem :)


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 21, 2022)

Very nice Brian, that looks really good.  I need to try this…. Thanks 

 tallbm
 !


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 21, 2022)

Man Brian, that looks pretty tasty!! Good job buddy. I'd certainly devour a slab or two of that.

Robert


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 22, 2022)

tallbm said:


> world of sausage


Took some to the brewery today and everyone said same thing.  Really good summer sausage.  Threw some jalapeno in there and there you go!


----------



## tallbm (Jan 22, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Took some to the brewery today and everyone said same thing.  Really good summer sausage.  Threw some jalapeno in there and there you go!


Hahaha did u tell them the flavors are pastrami?
I'm glad they enjoyed it.  That is the main thing :)


----------

